# this great weather



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

well ,, i am enjoying this great weather ,, highs in the uppers 90's and triple digits (they say) by the weekend ,, nothing better then a nice day in the sun under these temps ,, and good on my electric bill also ,, a/c has only been on 2 days so far ,, and maybe might be on again ,, but nothing like the nice warm air for sleeping at night with the windows open ,, heck it makes me want to go camping ,, which i am gonna do this weekend ,, at Misty River ,, nice and hot days for sitting outside ,, and also enjoying a good nights sleep in 80 degree night air ,, nothing like it ,, IMO,, but i will have to get used to sleeping in something different soon ,, and i am not speaking of the weather ,, but i will let u all know soon ,, cause i will be in another state then seeing how it sleeps in nice warm weather  :applause::triumphant:


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jun 26, 2012)

In Central Florida we are expecting Debby to come right through our county.  This will make for an interesting night and day tomorrow!!  The Sunshine State has not lived up to it's name the past few days!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well we was in Panama City  Beach this passed weekend and it was nice. Sunday morning the rain came and when we left we was in rain all the way to Dothan Al.lots of water was falling . This weekend at home we are looking at 102-103, that just to dang hot to enjoy anything except a good air condition


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2012)

Got a mister to hang on the rv awning and it is nice sitting in the mist.  I need to find cooler weather.  Rod can have the heat LOL.  Give me some cooler weather.  Got to head farther north maybe the Mnts.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 26, 2012)

now you are talking Nash, where to. I will see if we can meet you somewhere


----------



## akjimny (Jun 26, 2012)

102 degrees when I came thru KC, MO the other day - 90's in the Dakotas.  Tornado watch when I went thru Moose Jaw, SK this afternoon.  Can't wait to get back to the cool summer weather in Anchorage.
Cindy - You and ALL the folks stay safe down there in Florida. There were 7 tornados just 30 miles south of where I used to live.  Don't miss those a bit.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 27, 2012)

Now we know why it's so hot here!!!   Jim is headed back to Alaska so fast it's pulling all the heat north with him!!!  
Hollis will be after the 4th of July before we go and find a cool mountain top.  4th will be spent at Oak Mountain but it want be cool there.


----------



## JamesTheMan (Jun 28, 2012)

tnarvs;78348 said:
			
		

> well ,, i am enjoying this great weather ,, highs in the uppers 90's and triple digits (they say) by the weekend ,, nothing better then a nice day in the sun under these temps ,, and good on my electric bill also ,, a/c has only been on 2 days so far ,, and maybe might be on again ,, but nothing like the nice warm air for sleeping at night with the windows open ,, heck it makes me want to go camping ,, which i am gonna do this weekend ,, at Misty River ,, nice and hot days for sitting outside ,, and also enjoying a good nights sleep in 80 degree night air ,, nothing like it ,, IMO,, but i will have to get used to sleeping in something different soon ,, and i am not speaking of the weather ,, but i will let u all know soon ,, cause i will be in another state then seeing how it sleeps in nice warm weather  :applause::triumphant:



I would love to get down to San Diego the weather down there is SUPERB! Absolutely beautiful with the temperature being in the high 70's low 80's.. Ah....


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2012)

75 degree here today!!  Hmmm wait a minute.  I'm in the MH.   I was outside and heat ran me in I think.  Can't remember but think I will just stay inside for awhile.  Our thermometer has had a heat stroke.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 28, 2012)

well after lunch I cut grass, and then called about my Saturn, still working on it. OH well just another day in Georgia. going to be a Rod days here this weekend, 102 and 103, 102. Just to dang hot to get into the pool to cool off, that water is hot also. Love this weather.


----------

